# Vignette



## 127568

O.K here goes. I'm a first timer on site. We are going to Italy to the moto X of nations. Starting our journey out near end of Sept. been online trying to get ideas on routes and we have been told we need a Vignette for HGV are we are 7.5 ton. If we are to travel through Switzaland. Many thanks Sandie. Also did'nt no what our motor home was classed as. It's a race truck with garage for bikes. Lots of mod cons.


----------



## steco1958

Sandiet,

If you are visiting Switzerland you will need a vignette

Copied from the Swiss tourist board site

"Toll requirements

The Swiss autobahn/autoroute system requires the purchase of a vignette (toll sticker) — which costs 40 Swiss francs — for one calendar year in order to use its roadways, for both passenger cars and trucks. The cantons abandoned the right to raise road and bridge tolls to the Confederation, and the only way of funding the road system is through the vignette and the motor tax for every registered vehicle. Tolls for the use of particular roads, tunnels or bridges can't be raised according to the Swiss constitution and so even the use of cost-intensive pieces of infrastructure such as the Gotthard Road Tunnel is financed by the entire system.
The Swiss vignette is offered only as an annual toll sticker."


What part of Italy you going to, do you really need to go through Switzerland


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

You need a vignette for Swiss motorways, not for other roads. However, you would need to keep your wits very much about you to avoid using them by accident.
The police rarely check vignettes except on the way into or out of Switzerland so some take the risk. They enter and exit by the minor rods but do the main journey on the motorways. Can't make any comment on that technique 8O 
Make sure they know you are over 3.5 tons as you can then buy a 10-day vignette which you fill in each day you use a motorway over the following 14 months. Can't remember the exact cost but I think it was about 14 euros - a lot less than the sub 3.5 ton annual (well actually 14 month) vignette.
The other problem with the annual one is that they start in Dec so if you get one in November, you will only have Dec-March to use it before it expires.
We were towing a Smart on a trailor. Cost us 14 euros for the van, 40 euros for the trailer and nothing for the Smart - "You won't want to use that on our motorways, will you Sir?"
Have a good trip
Patrick


----------



## camper69

I paid 32 SF ( or 32.50 SF cannot remember exactly) 4 weeks ago when I went through Switzerland with my Motorhome (4100 Kg) for a 10 day vignette 

You have to go into the office and fill a form in for the vignette. Staff were very helpfull and spoke very good English at the crossing.

Crossing into and out of Switerland later at a non motorway border crossing the officials were not interested in checking.

Derek


----------



## 127568

Many thanks to Steve and Elaine Also to Patrick. We are going to Via Bargnana. 25030 Castrezzato (bs) Italy. We are classed as a private HGV on the reg cert 7490 kg gross. My husband is a class one lorry driver so this is a breeze to him. I will try to attach a photo but might have to wait till a young adult comes home from work. Kind Regards Sandie.


----------



## 127568

Thanks Derek. That was very helpful. When I went on Multi map it said journey would take upto 17 hours we would like to do it over a few days. We will be travelling with a 20 and 23 year old so might have a few stops. any recommendations. many thanks Sandie.


----------



## camper69

We only stayed in one place in Switzerland that was at the Camping International Lido in Luzern see here or their website 
here.

Derek


----------



## Rapide561

*Route*

Hi

BS is a post code for Brescia and so the route I would take is

Calais - Dunkerque - Ostend - Brussels - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle (Swiss border), Lucerne, St Gotthard Tunnel, Chiasso, Milan, Brescia.

The toll is 32.50 SFR for ten days worth of use in a one year period. I think I have some black forms so you can fill them in ready for your arrival at the border. Saves a few minutes on a tight schedule.

You are looking at about 700 miles from Calais to your destination and the route mentioned cuts out Reims and the expensive toll section.

Russell


----------



## 127568

Hi Derek thanks for site. I went on and had a look they do not take motorhomes over 30 ft. So just nipped out side with my tape we are 30ft 6 inches. Saying that we might stop before Switzaland and they do the last bit in one hit. Thanks again for your help.Sandie.


----------



## fdhadi

Paid (£19) 32.50 swiss franc's last week for a 5t motorhome.


----------



## malkay

Just to remind all over 3.5 tons that you will need to get your ticket for all roads in Switzerland unlike sub 3.5 that applies to motorways only.Going through Basle, from Germany, is very easy and takes very little time as you go through a separate lane and park and then into the office.

Happy touring

Mal


----------

